# About.com- Educate McCain



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

_Stepjrn_, our unsung IBS advocacy hero, has posted to my forum helpful information regarding how to let Senator McCain know your thoughts about his, shall I be kind and just say ignorant, comments regarding IBS on the Senate floor last week. _Stepjrn_ credits Jeffrey Roberts of the IBS Self Help and Support Group for the contact information.:


Contact Form: Senator John McCain
Senator McCain's Health Legislative Assistant: Chris Bolan, 202-224-2235

As _Stepjrn_ points out, your comments will be most effective if you live in Arizona. If you don't, contact anyone you know who lives there and email them the link! It is essential that people, such as the Senator, who have the power to direct money toward IBS research, are educated as to the seriousness of IBS. Don't be shy - tell your story! Advocacy leads to education, which leads to funding, which is our only hope for more effective treatments.


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Educate McCain originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Sunday, December 20th, 2009 at 08:42:28.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

